# How to get into competing in MMA?



## Dragon_Pete (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I suppose the obvious answer is to join a club and go along with them to fights. But are there any other ways to get MMA* fights? Are there places out there that will accept entries interdependently outside of a club?

Basicly I have been interested for a long time in doing and competing full contact especially MMA. Having just passed my second dan i now have three years of martial growth before I am even allowed to contemplate taking my next grading so here seems a great point to start.

My only problem is that, I really do not want to stop karate to take up MMA, which if I want to join any of the local clubs i would have to do (because I do not have the money or the time to do both at once).

So are there any other routes open to me? Anyone else in the same situation who can give advice? or am i just going to have to take the plunge one way or another?

Thank you in advance for any advice 

*or any other full contact

Little bit of extra info in-case you need it.

Male 24

~74Kg

From east england- suffolk/norfolk

8+years shotokan competition experience


----------

